# Notizzettel



## PhilippK (6. Juni 2004)

ich suche ein Tut um einen notizzettel zu erstellen (http://www.der-ball-ist-rund.com/site04/main.php auf der rechten Seite)
Es sollte aber noch mehr nach papier aussehen. Weiß da vieleicht einer was?
Mir geht es hauptsächlich um einen glaubwürdigen Papier effekt.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (6. Juni 2004)

Kauf dir einen Scanner und benutz ihn kreativ.
Manche Sachen muss man wirklich in kein Tutorial kritzeln, da kann man auch
selbst mal draufkommen, dass die Realität die beste aller Lösungen ist.


----------



## PhilippK (6. Juni 2004)

Ich habe aber weder Platz noch geld für einen Scanner


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (6. Juni 2004)

Hi,

Zum Thema Papierbildersuche sollte Google Dein Freund sein; habe da grad mal geschaut und einige brauchbare Ergebnisse gefunden...

Zu den Schatteneffekten: Schaue er sich dies an. 

Gruss vom ALF


----------



## PhilippK (6. Juni 2004)

ok thx


----------



## PhilippK (6. Juni 2004)

ein Problem habe ich aber beim Tut: Was ist das Pfad auswahl Werkzeug?

Und wie erstellt man daraus dann eine Auswahl?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (6. Juni 2004)

Hm, wie wärs mal mit dem Handbuch?


----------



## PhilippK (6. Juni 2004)

sry ich meinte Pfadwerkzeug, das ist das darunter das heißt zeichenstift Werkzeug.

Wie erstellt man daraus dann eine Auswahl?


> Erstellen Sie aus dem angelegten Pfad eine Auswahl.....


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (6. Juni 2004)

Och menno, das steht doch alles im Handbuch...

1.) Pfad erstellen
2.) in die Pfadpalette wechseln
3.) den Button an der unten angehangenen Grafik klicken


----------



## Jan Seifert (6. Juni 2004)

Philipp nehm bitte in Zukunft bei solchen Fragen dein Handbuch 
in die Hand und lese es da nach.
Darin wird dir alles erklärt, du musst also nicht 
wegen jeder Kleinigkeit nachfragen, danke.

- close -


----------

